# Speedsonic



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

The Speedsonic has been a grail of mine for some time and old watchmaker ( ex Omega ) finally finished up my Speedsonic 188.0002. Purchased off Jonw a little

while back it needed a new dial, hand set and Crystal.

I have put it on a rally style strap and it looks fantastic the case is as new and its Humming like a champ. The day date function is working spot on and chronograph is as well.

The hour and minute hands are from the lobster & applied marker type I think, but order direct from the Swiss using the correct case reference number this is what appeared, the correct type

appear to be NLA. My photos don't do it justice but I hope you all like it.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Stunning, I love it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice indeed....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Smashing Anthony, your watchmaker has done a lovely job. That dial is squeaky, superb.

well done mate

Andy


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm pretty chuffed with it.... and on reflection my pics ain't as bad as I thought.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a Beauty


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice watch and a superb piece of restoration, really like that one. :wub: :thumbup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoo! well done mate! Joe did a superb job on it. 

Oh and... Your pics are getting better my friend


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbup: Well done mate, I know what a dilemma this has posed for you but it was well worth it imho.

My two say hello 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> :thumbup: Well done mate, I know what a dilemma this has posed for you but it was well worth it imho.
> 
> My two say hello
> 
> ...


You got a nice pair of kissing cousins Gary!


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

JonW said:


> Wahoo! well done mate! Joe did a superb job on it.
> 
> Oh and... Your pics are getting better my friend


Cheers Jon need to find a Lobster now..... good luck!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

lol, i love my lobby... its a definite for any collection imho


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Perfect in every way :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The speedsonic is generally a great looking watch and yours looks to be mint.

What a great job. Love it.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

That's just plain lovely


----------

